# C & Q generals installation fail



## janegro (Feb 14, 2010)

yo

i was looking in my closet for some game to play because i got bored and i saw command and conquer generals, and was thinking of the good time i had playing it.
now, when i put in the cd and choose for 'instal' i get the following message everytime again '1607: Unable to install Installshield Scripting Runtime'
thats actually quite funny because i played that game about 2years ago on the same pc and nothing has changed on it, i only got a new, way better graphics card, wich has nothing to do to the installation error i gues
can anyone tell me what i have to do, or what i'm missing here?

tnx


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey, have you tried cleaning the disk at all?


----------



## janegro (Feb 14, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> Hey, have you tried cleaning the disk at all?


i did =3
doesn't help=(


----------



## Heavy Rain (Jan 6, 2010)

http://consumerdocs.installshield.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=Q108340&sliceId=1

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;888019

Links shamelessly stolen from another forum, do they help?


----------

